#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 你喜歡什麼樣子的獸人作品?

## Wolfy

國內外的獸人畫作也看蠻多了吧.
應該有比較喜歡看的類型吧?
大家特別喜歡看什麼種的呢?
知道的話..也許會畫圖的大大們就會多畫這種的唷^^

(很遺憾的這個系統沒有複選的選項..只好選最喜歡的了)
如果有很多都很喜歡的.或是選項沒考慮到的.
可以回應文章來講一下唷.

----------


## J.C.

對我而言 喜歡什麼樣的作品不能用畫作的內容來評斷
我能接受各種內容的作品 重點是畫面傳達的東西能符合它的主題 就是我喜歡的圖 另外我也會比較注重光影的表現

舉例 一張戰爭場面的圖 如果沒有畫出氣勢或震撼力 就算是有我喜歡的場面也無法打動我

----------


## 狼馬

小馬收集作品 都是看創意的 ^^" 
畫工好壞其次 有沒有創意才是重點 ^^"

小馬也很喜歡一種用簡單的幾條線勾出主題的作品 ^^"

----------


## Simba

其實這個啊....難說喔...
我是以看到後的感覺為主，只要畫風是我喜歡的，角色我也喜歡，那不論是什麼類型的作品都有可能是我喜歡的~

寫實唯美的...生活趣味的...搞笑的...十八禁的...都可以找到我喜歡的作品~

----------


## 狼王白牙

這應該是獸人畫作的應用問題了,無論是冒險故事,漫畫等有劇情的, 

應該不只一張圖片就能講完,如果只看單張圖片的話,當然是越唯美越好了(笑),

只要輪廓明顯,能表達出力與美的都很喜歡

因此上面的選項除了 18X 的以外全部都想選^^|||



但是,如果這個問題是,希望把獸人藝術應用到哪一種領域

的話,那比較喜歡RPG式的冒險故事...如果能和奇幻文學界結合的話應該

是無敵的組合.. 在此要推一下小馬"大大"的亞逤獸界,設定工作作得很棒

; 如果要作出多種族的世界觀,當然要獸族來當主角了(正經貌)

----------


## 龍采

好不好看嘛...喜不喜歡嘛...
在網路上遊覽作品時喜歡的就把它"抓"下來:不喜歡的就直接略過~

.............

突然想說一些真心話...
這一點我承認自己只偏好龍類作品..世界上只有龍才會讓我真正心動..
不過如果畫風與感覺自己很喜歡的話..即使是別類的獸人也是很喜歡的.
然後18X的其中一票...是~~~~我投的XD
不是我很色..是因為這個世界上沒有賣獸人的AV..真無奈呀=="

----------


## 翼緋麟

我個人是比較喜歡比例寫實一點   造型帶點幻想或民族風的獸人造型吧﹙挑剔﹚

故事內容方面因為有些漫畫不去租書店瞧一下實在很難判定內容
所以還是以他封面的畫功為主吧-＿＿＿＿＿-
故事方面並沒有特別討厭的除了整部作品只有一直愛來愛去的那種﹦皿﹦
再來就是世界觀的獨創性吧....畢竟老劇情一直下去跑大家也會覺得膩吧
還有就是有些漫畫的骨架如果畫的不錯我也會買回來研究研究
反正只要把頭換掉加上尾巴還有爪子就完成手術了 :-D 


以前我同學都在說我怎麼都喜歡買一些不有名的漫畫
其實我覺得我才是真正識貨的人吧    =  =﹢

----------


## LSI狼

個人偏好Boris類的美式寫實奇幻風格^^，以及肌肉和傳統服裝 :Very Happy:

----------


## ocarina2112

只是喜歡飯特稀的口感
所以選了第一項~
不然三四也是可以的啦XD

(<偏好超級系XD)

----------


## Yad.L

好像都沒有...XD"個人喜歡許多人類與許多其他種族和樂的在一起之場面，還有具有警世暗喻意義的故事與漫畫，問題是我'有時'並不排斥特別的作品b

----------


## Kazel

事實上我是偏好1.4混合板XD
噗~緋翼麟一樣....我同學都買一些我不會想買的....像是羅德斯島-法理司那兩本..我們班都沒人要看~"~
層次問題層次問題XD...他們只喜歡看淫漫..跟X幻想特多的漫畫

----------

